# Little Miami river full of poop?



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I heard that the water quality levels to be so poor that they don't recommend swimming or canoeing. Anyone have any info on this? A spill?


----------



## bsmith (Mar 26, 2010)

This article references a study that found that 38% of the sites sampled in little miami tributaries have dangerously high levels of e. coli. Full of poop is probably a bit of an overstatement, this is definitely cause for concern though.

It seems like the best way to get useful information about the actual condition of the river and watershed would be to attend one of the meetings mentioned in the article.

"To educate the public and to take comment on the study, the Ohio EPA has planned two meetings July 29.

The first meeting will be at 1 p.m. at the Wilmington Municipal Building, 69 N. South St.. The second meeting will start at 6:30 p.m. in Milford City Council chambers, 745 Center St."

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20100715/NEWS01/7160352/E-coli-levels-high-in-watershed


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

No cause for concern. Drink that shish.


----------



## gmatt9226 (Apr 4, 2009)

a guy takes one dump while cabrewing and next thing u know the river gets a bad rap


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

bsmith said:


> "To educate the public and to take comment on the study, the Ohio EPA has planned two meetings July 29.
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20100715/NEWS01/7160352/E-coli-levels-high-in-watershed



With Grand Lake and now this sounds like the EPA should be having a fun summer!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Back years ago, alot of those cabins along the LMR had their watse water dump directly into the river. I guess back in the 60's or 70's. The property owners had to either add septic systems or close the cabins. 
I talked to a lady taking water samples a few years ago and she said their biggest concern is all the lawn chemicals.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Bsmith thank you that is the article that had been talked about. I am taking my kids canoeing tomorrow. Ill tell them not to drink the water. That was a good article. My wife said 38% that's not a lot. I said is what it has to reach 60% for it to be a problem? LOL


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That water is literally 85% crap to start with anyways. No surprise here.



Start worrying when you're wading in India.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Na, I think it's most of the fishermen I run into on the LMR that are full of crap!!! LMAO


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

my cousin was is a marine biologist. when he used to live round here they would take frequent samples of the local rivers. He told me that if it wasn't for the silt the Lmr was clean enough to drink out of. Said it was one of if not the cleanest river in sw ohio. That was probably 10 yrs ago so take it for what its worth.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

In the section i fish alot has a lot of canoers, but the last few years I have been seeing alot of redhorse suckers, they look to be at least 12" with a carpish body and a bright red tail you can see above water, this is a northern section of river, they also said the sun will give you cancer. Ummmm... think i read redhorse are indacator or good water quality


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sleprock said:


> In the section i fish alot has a lot of canoers, but the last few years I have been seeing alot of redhorse suckers, they look to be at least 12" with a carpish body and a bright red tail you can see above water, this is a northern section of river, they also said the sun will give you cancer. Ummmm... think i read redhorse are indacator or good water quality


I saw a brown trout once. Or maybe that was a turd. 


Redhorse are definitely a sign of high quality water. Whether or not that's relevant concerning E. Coli is anyone's guess. 


I was in the drink again tonight, my legs all torn up from briars & bug bites. I'll let ya'll know if I die.


----------



## fish2much (May 25, 2010)

"We're probably 90 percent to where we were 200 years ago when
Tecumseh was running around trying to save his homeland,"
...Eric Partee, executive
director of Little Miami Inc.

The Little Miami is probably the cleanest river in the state, for sure the cleanest around here. The quote above is from this article: http://www.littlemiami.com/http___nky.cincinnati 1200dpi.pdf
which states that 96 percent of the testing stations on the Little Miami fully meet all epa standards.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

fish2much said:


> "We're probably 90 percent to where we were 200 years ago when
> Tecumseh was running around trying to save his homeland,"
> ...Eric Partee, executive
> director of Little Miami Inc.
> ...



It is worth noting, that things do change. All it takes is a problem with a treatment plant upstream & that all goes out the window. 

Saw plenty of people swimming in it yesterday... I'm confident it's fine & dandy. Fish love it too.


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

For what its worth, I fell outta a canoe on Miami Whitewater last week and unfortunately that water tasted more like poop than any water I have ever encountered  I wade the LMR more than any and feel like its as clean as any. Years ago I was wading the LMR when I ran into an EPA official who was sampling the water up by foster and when I asked him if I was safe walking in it he let me know that it was the cleanest of any he tested in the state and the only time the numbers went off was when the foam started to flow from the little creek ( or crick that enters into the river by the bridge. That being said when I float the river some sections just seem a bit more yucky than years past....especially the section with the foam all over the place that seems like from dead fish?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Sleprock said:


> they also said the sun will give you cancer.


and it will....ya just got to give it time to develop.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Are you guys sure it's really Poop? 

I mean, didn't any of you guys remember the pool scene in "CaddyShack!"

Where is Bill Murray when we need him?


----------

